# Email problem



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I can't seem to connect to my email account.  I have Qwest, Century Link is that supported.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

I assume you mean you cannot set it up as a supported email on the Fire app? 

  Surely you can access your email through the web browser ? 

  You can try this as far as the email app goes on the Fire it worked for me. 


  Click on the gear up in the right hand corner then select mail settings. 
  
    Then select  “Forwarding and POP/IMAP enable. Then save changes. 

    It worked for me on frontiernet. Hope it helps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You do have to know both the incoming and outgoing server names. Which might not be obviously the same. We have Comcast so for our regular email account both server names have comcast.net. But we also have some personalized accounts with netsolutions. The incoming server is based on their server name but the outgoing one is still comcast. . . . .

My email question: even with the Enhanced Email app that I picked up free a couple of days ago, I can't figure out how to make more folders. Anyone know how?


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok, I think I have it working within my ap.  And I didn't even think about using the Browser. This is quite a learning curve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So far, based on my research, it supports folders if you already have them set up in the email account you are usiing...for example in Gmail or hotmail...but I'm still trying to figure it out.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So far, based on my research, it supports folders if you already have them set up in the email account you are usiing...for example in Gmail or hotmail...but I'm still trying to figure it out.
> 
> Betsy


Hmmmm. . .

See, I haven't bothered with that because, generally, the email comes into my main computer and dumps things in folders (or the trash) as it comes in. But, I do seem to recall there's organization available in the web based system. . . .will have to check that out and see what happens. Thanks for the hint. . . .


----------

